# Looking for a product suggestion



## cansmoke (May 22, 2014)

A relative newbie at smoking here.

I am looking to cold smoke and have seen chefs using some procudt inside that can smoke cheese especially.

Any suggestions?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 22, 2014)

I think your lookin for an AMNPS !  Check out this link !

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8


----------

